# In-n-Out



## MisticalMisty (May 29, 2011)

I couldn't find a thread, if there is one, please merge!

So, my hubby and I finally braved In-n-Out here. We had two of them open about a month ago. It was crazy busy, but was completely worth the wait!

I had a double, double-no tomatoes, plus onions and the animal fries. If the drive thru line wasn't 30 cars long, we would have gotten back in line. However, we will be returning tonight around 11! lol

Yay!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 29, 2011)

There is always a line at the In-n-Out Drive Thru. Whole Freeway ramps have been redesigned to accommodate the line at In-n-Out.

People have told me they were disappointed with the burgers. To each their own. *shrug* Its the best cheap burger you'll ever have.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 29, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> There is always a line at the In-n-Out Drive Thru. Whole Freeway ramps have been redesigned to accommodate the line at In-n-Out.
> 
> People have told me they were disappointed with the burgers. To each their own. *shrug* Its the best cheap burger you'll ever have.



I loved it. The meat and the bun had great flavor and their sauce is good. Tonight, I'm going for 2 double-doubles and maybe 2 animal fries.


----------



## Cors (May 29, 2011)

I'm not a fast food person but I enjoyed In-n-Out to! Love the freshness!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (May 30, 2011)

Here's a guide for your next trip - http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives...ate-every-single-item-on-the-secret-menu.html 

It's rather amusing and I think if I go another time I'd try the burger mustard grilled and well done fries.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Jun 2, 2011)

LOVE In-N-Out. Last time I was there, while visiting a friend in Utah (I live east of the Mississippi), I got a double-double protein style and a neopolitan shake. SUPER filling and only $5.50!


----------



## jcas50 (Jun 13, 2011)

I live in New England so In n Out Burger means I am on vacation. My daughter and I went to the In n Out in West Hollywood CA on Memorial Day. They are still great burgers in my opinion.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 13, 2011)

jcas50 said:


> I live in New England so In n Out Burger means I am on vacation. My daughter and I went to the In n Out in West Hollywood CA on Memorial Day. They are still great burgers in my opinion.



Agreed! We go weekly. Our last wait was about 20 minutes, but I'd gladly wait that for the burgers. I just wish there was a way to describe how awesome they are..lol


----------



## wtchmel (Jun 17, 2011)

i friggen love love!:smitten: in and out burger!! Wish we had one here, we have to drive 'over the hill' to get our fix. Can you believe that the neighboring town(scotts valley) had a choice between allowing an in and out, or a jack in the crack, and picked Jack! I was shocked and annoyed by that decision, there isn't an in and out in santa cruz county, and it's a tourist town and 2 college town, go figure.


----------



## toni (Jun 19, 2011)

You are so lucky, Misty! I can't wait to try. I am renting a car in Vegas just to hit up in and out burger!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 19, 2011)

toni said:


> You are so lucky, Misty! I can't wait to try. I am renting a car in Vegas just to hit up in and out burger!



Report back! lol Most people hate the fries..but I love the animal ones!


----------



## shinyapple (Jun 19, 2011)

After a very long day running around, I took my mother to In-N-Out on the way home tonight to further her corruption. Double doubles, animal style fries, and a couple of diet Cokes were exactly what we needed!

*happy sighs*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 19, 2011)

shinyapple said:


> After a very long day running around, I took my mother to In-N-Out on the way home tonight to further her corruption. Double doubles, animal style fries, and a couple of diet Cokes were exactly what we needed!
> 
> *happy sighs*



We went again tonight as well..had no intentions of eating dinner...period and hubby mentioned burgers...lol


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 19, 2011)

shinyapple said:


> After a very long day running around, I took my mother to In-N-Out on the way home tonight to further her corruption. Double doubles, animal style fries, and a couple of diet Cokes were exactly what we needed!
> 
> *happy sighs*


Wait, what?

In Utah? Where?

-Rusty


----------



## Cat (Jun 20, 2011)

So many Utah locations -- St. George, Draper, Orem, both Jordans -- West and South. They're popping up everywhere. Contrary to what Fuzzy said, there are no lines when I've been recently.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 20, 2011)

Cat said:


> So many Utah locations -- St. George, Draper, Orem, both Jordans -- West and South. They're popping up everywhere. Contrary to what Fuzzy said, there are no lines when I've been recently.


Thanks! Little south of my usual stomping grounds, but an excuse for a scooter road trip!

-Rusty


----------



## shinyapple (Jun 21, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> Thanks! Little south of my usual stomping grounds, but an excuse for a scooter road trip!
> 
> -Rusty



Rusty, the closest one to us is in Centerville. It's right next to the McDonald's off the Parrish Road exit. It's definitely an easy on, easy off trip if you decide it's worth the twenty-ish miles from you!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 21, 2011)

That works! Thanks!

Significantly closer. And, the weather's been decent and is supposed to stay that way. 
Finally!

-Rusty


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 21, 2011)

Cors said:


> I'm not a fast food person but I enjoyed In-n-Out to! Love the freshness!



Precisely why its one of my favourites. Double-doubles animal style for life!


----------



## bc1324 (Jun 23, 2011)

I just got to Cali and had an In N Out burger two days ago. Unfortunately, I couldn't taste it because I'm fudging sick and I went to dim sim today and ... ugh I wish I could taste food! haha


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 24, 2011)

The In-N-Out in my town opened a year ago, and I've absolutely never seen fewer than about half a dozen cars waiting in the drive-through. And they do have an almost mystical reputation, at least here in California.

Me, I have a double-double with cheese perhaps a couple of times a year, usually when absolutely nothing else will do. The burgers are terrific, but, honestly, while I like the fries okay, it baffles me how the nice, fresh potatoes I see in their kitchen can go to such limp and (to me) unexceptional fries within minutes. So my ideal fast food meal would be the Inn-N-Out double double and Wendy's sea salt fries.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 24, 2011)

Ever since Dave Thomas passed away, Wendy's fries have become meh to me. So sometimes I get the double-double no cheese at In-n-Out, and a large McDonalds fry.


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 26, 2011)

I am going to Vegas in July and In n Out burgers are on my list. mmmm


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 26, 2011)

We went again today and I changed my order slightly.....but now I know that a double, double, no tomato plus onion, animal fries and a diet coke is my go to order from now on!


----------



## knottyknicky (Jul 3, 2011)

Ugh, I want In n' Out NOW.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2011)

I grew up on IN & OUT 2 animal hamburgers, fries, only thing is the staff doesn't run to get the food out like they used to when I was a kid.


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jul 7, 2011)

Misty- I saw they opened one on the Central Expressway, down from Northwest Highway/Loop 12. The lines are monsterous at best, funny they've got Dallas' finest directing traffic in and out. I'm not quite patient enough to brave the lines, maybe once the novelty kinda' wears off I'll end up going.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 7, 2011)

WomanlyHips said:


> Misty- I saw they opened one on the Central Expressway, down from Northwest Highway/Loop 12. The lines are monsterous at best, funny they've got Dallas' finest directing traffic in and out. I'm not quite patient enough to brave the lines, maybe once the novelty kinda' wears off I'll end up going.



Yeah..They have one in Frisco and Addison and are going to open one off Coit and 635...Talk about a bad location for that one..sheesh.

The one in Addison moves rather quickly. We wait about 20 minutes in line on a busy day..like the weekend. 

Definitely go through the drive thru...the inside SUUUCCCKKKSSS..lol


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jul 7, 2011)

Addison, you say?- On Belt Line, I'm assuming? Hmm, maybe I'll venture up that way tonight and check out the hype..


----------



## mossystate (Jul 7, 2011)

Had a burger there a few years ago when I was in Gilroy to see my brother. 

It was...decent. I will have to go again to see if I can understand the hoopla ( what a dumb word ).


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 7, 2011)

WomanlyHips said:


> Addison, you say?- On Belt Line, I'm assuming? Hmm, maybe I'll venture up that way tonight and check out the hype..



Ugh..I meant Allen off Stacy! Sorry..my brain is fried from being back at work after 3 weeks!


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jul 7, 2011)

Ah, by the outlet! I was going to say, I was in Addison last night and didn't see anything new happening but sometimes I'm kinda' airy, haha.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 7, 2011)

i saw one that opened in Dallas on the news.i have always wanted to try them.also there's a new Five Guys that is opening in Arlington.:happy:


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jul 7, 2011)

Maybe all us Dallas folks should have an I-N-O meetup


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 8, 2011)

WomanlyHips said:


> Maybe all us Dallas folks should have an I-N-O meetup



That will definitely have to be months down the road..lol Unless we want to grab it and take it somewhere.

The one in Allen has been open well over a month and we went last Saturday, 45 minutes after it opened to eat in the dining room and it was a HOT MESS. People were packed like sardines and every booth and table was full..inside and out.

Good thing their burgers are good..LOL


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 8, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Had a burger there a few years ago when I was in Gilroy to see my brother.
> 
> It was...decent. I will have to go again to see if I can understand the hoopla ( what a dumb word ).



Try it animal style *snort*. Then you'll understand.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 9, 2011)

Rob and I went and checked out a Costco about 3 miles from us and found that they are building an In and Out there. Woot Woot! Right now, we drive about 20 miles...one way!


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 10, 2011)

Here, according to the most detailed In-and-Out article I'm aware of on the Internet, here, is the "problem with fries:"



> Everyone knows that In-N-Out's fries are notoriously bad despite being fresh cut in-houseit's because they only fry them once instead of the superior McDonald's-style double-frybut there are ways to improve them.
> 
> First, you can get them extra crispy by saying well done. The fries turn out more dry and crunchy than crispy with a fluffy center, but it's a definite improvement.
> 
> ...



Another suggestion: take the fries home and double fry them yourself.

For those who want more on this topic, try here.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 10, 2011)

WomanlyHips said:


> Maybe all us Dallas folks should have an I-N-O meetup



that's a damn good idea.:bow:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 10, 2011)

mpls_girl26 said:


> Here's a guide for your next trip - http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives...ate-every-single-item-on-the-secret-menu.html
> 
> It's rather amusing and I think if I go another time I'd try the burger mustard grilled and well done fries.



yep. why settle for two double-doubles, when you can get a 4x4? :eat1:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 10, 2011)

Britt Reid said:


> Here, according to the most detailed In-and-Out article I'm aware of on the Internet, here, is the "problem with fries:"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really? i happen to love In n Out fries. they're good and potato-y, and that's why i like 'em.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 10, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> really? i happen to love In n Out fries. they're good and potato-y, and that's why i like 'em.



That's what my husband says...he likes them because they actual taste like potatoes!


----------



## MLadyJ (Jul 18, 2011)

I wish I had NEVER had an In an Out Double Double...cuz then I wouldn't know what I was missing...I might as well live in BFE..I tried 5 Guys it was ok..but not a Double Double..you guys are soooo lucky. Here in the wilds of Kentucky we have no In an' Out burger, no Pollo Loco and no Dim Sum. On a good note though we have gotten a Popeyes chicken!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 18, 2011)

MLadyJ said:


> I wish I had NEVER had an In an Out Double Double...cuz then I wouldn't know what I was missing...I might as well live in BFE..I tried 5 Guys it was ok..but not a Double Double..you guys are soooo lucky. Here in the wilds of Kentucky we have no In an' Out burger, no Pollo Loco and no Dim Sum. On a good note though we have gotten a Popeyes chicken!



I am seriously addicted. Now, I have them protein style so that they are wrapped with lettuce instead of a bun...still super yummy.

We go once, sometimes twice a week and it's at least a 20 mile drive. One day, we hit them right after they open and went back for burgers that night!

Come stay with us for a visit..there's going to be one about 3 miles away! lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 19, 2011)

I think it needs to be said here that a protein-style burger from In-n-Out is impossible to eat in the car one handed, ie. eating while driving. 

Its best to stop and eat. Trust me.


----------



## toni (Jul 23, 2011)

I had in n out burger seven times at the Vegas bash. I love them! My typical order was a double double with animal fries. I totally loved the protein style option. So tasty but not super filling.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 23, 2011)

Still haven't had even though I'm originally from Cali. But only as a baby. lol Been back a few times, but never got to try it. 
I'll have it one day.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 23, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> Still haven't had even though I'm originally from Cali. But only as a baby. lol Been back a few times, but never got to try it.
> I'll have it one day.



Make the trip south! Maybe the next time Madison comes for a visit we can meet up at one of them down here!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think they have an In-N-Out in Louisiana. ANYWHERE.


----------



## Londonbikerboy (Jul 26, 2011)

Darn it.... I'm salivating at the thought! Haven't enjoyed an In-n-out for two long years! Time to book my flights I think!


----------



## riplee (Jul 28, 2011)

I gotta agree with MossyState. The appeal or mystique or whatever it is falls flat on my taste buds. I can understand it, though, as I really dig Rally's, especially their fries.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 3, 2011)

even protein style..a double double has 11 carbs. POOOOOOTTTTTTTT


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> even protein style..a double double has 11 carbs. POOOOOOTTTTTTTT



Of those 11g carbs.. 7g is Sugars. I'm wondering if that's the special sauce, and how much that would change if you got it with ketchup and mustard instead or just mustard. Hmm. :huh:

Note that the number of carbs does not change when you have a In-n-Out Cheeseburger Protein style.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 4, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Of those 11g carbs.. 7g is Sugars. I'm wondering if that's the special sauce, and how much that would change if you got it with ketchup and mustard instead or just mustard. Hmm. :huh:
> 
> Note that the number of carbs does not change when you have a In-n-Out Cheeseburger Protein style.



I'm sure that's what it is...I'd have to get it with just mustard since ketchup has a ton of carbs.

We will test it out this weekend


----------



## dantheman90631 (Sep 17, 2011)

Nothing like a fresh double double combo!


----------

